# stick wireless router vs built in router



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

Which one will be stronger signal?


I want to buy a laptop to take with me on a barge job.
Which would have a stronger signal for a moving vehicle?
should I buy a booster?


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Are you sure you are speaking about the router? A router generally sets on a shelf, etc. in an office or in a house and in essence broadcasts wireless signal throughout. Some are wired rather than wireless.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

oberhaslikid said:


> Which one will be stronger signal?
> 
> 
> I want to buy a laptop to take with me on a barge job.
> ...


it sounds like you are asking about an adapter, not a router.


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

Ok some that I have looked at says.
Requires the use of a compatible wireless router (not included)
Then some will say.
Wireless Network Adapter ,like its built in the laptop.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

oberhaslikid said:


> Ok some that I have looked at says.
> Requires the use of a compatible wireless router (not included)
> Then some will say.
> Wireless Network Adapter ,like its built in the laptop.


That's what I thought. It's an adapter that you need.

The interface type (USB or built-in) isn't important. The wireless protocol will decide the distance. They are all good for 100 feet except wireless N, which is good for 160 feet. That's a nominal indoor distance, assuming that you have a few walls in the way.

In short, the best distance will be with wireless N. Most people use wireless G today. Wireless N is a higher protocol than Wireless G, and you will find wireless N to be fully compatible with a wireless G router.


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

Ok Thanks. I guess I confused myself. LOL


----------

